# Ariens Metal Chute - Any Clogging Issues?



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all still on the fence on Ariens and Toro. Previously blower I used had a plastic chute like the Toro and only on one occasion during a very wet snow did I have to clear the chute and just once. However I did notice that every time I used it by the time the job was finished snow would be stuck to all metal surfaces like the auger blades and wheels. 

Has me a bit worried on the metal Ariens chute, is this a pretty common problem? Mostly get dryer snow but a couple wet snows a year. Thank you!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

have never had an issue with snow sticking to a metal chute on any machine.


----------



## tarring (Jan 14, 2017)

My dad`s never had problem in 3 years and I bought one last month for the metal chute and the general way its well made.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

My Ariens 30" has a metal chute and I have no problem with it especially since I have installed an impeller kit 2 years ago.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

No problems on my ariens metal chutes
924039
920013


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think it makes a difference but the chute control on the toro is the cats


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Until it breaks. Make sure you keep your little Toro joystick protected from things falling on top of it.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

A coat of wax in the off season and It throws snow with no problem.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

*No clog chute*


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

BeerGhost said:


> https://youtu.be/FxUJGXFUPlA


baahh,chutes are overrated!!!


----------



## malone (Feb 23, 2013)

Never had any problems with my metal chute, and we get our fair share of wet heavy snow. Very pleased with the my Ariens blower


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (Feb 15, 2016)

pdesjr said:


> A coat of wax in the off season and It throws snow with no problem.


Over time, when the paint wears down to the metal, is wax still effective? Do y'all re-paint this area as needed?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't like rust so I either prime and paint or just paint.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Chinook said:


> Hi all still on the fence on Ariens and Toro. Previously blower I used had a plastic chute like the Toro and only on one occasion during a very wet snow did I have to clear the chute and just once. However I did notice that every time I used it by the time the job was finished snow would be stuck to all metal surfaces like the auger blades and wheels.
> 
> Has me a bit worried on the metal Ariens chute, is this a pretty common problem? Mostly get dryer snow but a couple wet snows a year. Thank you!


All of these people saying they had no sticking on their metal chutes are very lucky, we got a very heavy wet snow in N.J. Thursday and the snow continued to stick to my bucket, augers, belly, impeller, behind the impeller, chute and deflector and I sprayed everything down with Dupont Teflon fluoropolymer beforehand and it still stuck and then it got colder and froze. Also metal chutes lose their paint overtime and have to be repainted, if their not it sticks worse. The chute on my snapper is a very hard plastic material, it never rusted and snow barely ever stuck in that chute ever. Yes snow will stick on the metal surfaces including in the chute, depending on what type of snow and it will freeze depending on the temps. 
The good plastic chutes like the ones on the older series 6 snappers, I prefer over metal, I don't have to deal with any of that, rust, sticking, etc.


----------

